# Show Us Your Birthyear Watches



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Having just got my grail of a birthyear watch it struck me that we should have a thread to show off our birthyear watches.

heres mine 66 Navitimer 806


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

From an oldie:










(There is an interloper which is a tad older)

...and I've got a couple of LE's with a birthyear serial number eg:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't as I was born in 1981, which according to the forum rules doesn't count

as vintage :crybaby:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

BGM said:


> I can't as I was born in 1981, which according to the forum rules doesn't count
> 
> as vintage :crybaby:


Ahh you young whippersnapper Ben not an old fart like us then.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Rolex 1018 Oyster Perpetual Chronometer (36mm), 1967.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I don't have one, bah. It seems Omega didn't make very many movements in 1964. The ones that show up on the Bay are either cobbled together or far too much money for what they are. Bah.

Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

1985 Seiko Spots 100 H558 for me...but then that's not vintage, it's retro :kewlpics:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can`t be certain this was made in 1954 but the inscription is correct...

*Benrus, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K gold filled case, circa.*


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I've just counted and I have 13 that can be dated to my birth year (some aren't running).

I have 2 that I consider keepers.

I have this one for dress occasions:










and this one that was made, not only in the year I was born, but in the MONTH I was born (thanks to Seiko's dating ability):


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Contrary to popular belief on the forum, mine is *NOT* a candle with the hours marked off









but is instead this rather nice simple *Unitas* (simple like me!) :lol:










and close up










so it's like myself, not bad for a something year old (that's what Mrs Mel says anyway :grin: )


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

i cannot show you mine, but it is a gold plated omega de ville, all i am saying is, it is pre 1950.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Not got anything yet from 1970 but am open to suggestions!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

I am not admitting to anything with this


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

My 6105 from 1976


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

bjohnson said:


> I've just counted and I have 13 that can be dated to my birth year (some aren't running).
> 
> I have 2 that I consider keepers.
> 
> ...


WOW! This is amazing. I have a Caravelle similar to yours and also a Seiko Navigator Timer from my birth month & year. Still looking for a 6105 Diver from my month/year and an Omega Speedmaster from my birthyear. Well, I've found lots of Omegas but am still saving up for one! 

(sorry for the seller's pics)



















cheers,

gigfy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

one of mine. from the year of birth, actually the case date is off only by a couple months too


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Seiko Sportsmatic from October 1966 which is the correct month and year for me


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> Seiko Sportsmatic from October 1966 which is the correct month and year for me


thats a real beauty but 6 moths late for me


----------



## brownip (Sep 28, 2009)

62 Seamaster for me










Cheers

Ian


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> I am not admitting to anything with this


that one made me laugh!


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

1958 Seamaster KO 2849 (cal. 503)


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

I was born in 1991 so I may not have a wrist watch posted


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

sonyman said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko Sportsmatic from October 1966 which is the correct month and year for me
> ...


I like it too, it's 6 months early for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

MarkDavey said:


> Seiko Sportsmatic from October 1966 which is the correct month and year for me


Now i really like that - did they do them in '65 ?

ive been looking for a nice piece from my birthyear - 1965 (yep, an old bugger here!)


----------

